# Proxy unter Debian



## zerix (28. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,
ich hoffe mal dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin. 
Ich möchte unter Debian einen Proxy einrichten, hab sowas aber noch nicht gemacht und hab auch keine ahnung wie ich da vor gehen soll. Kennt hier jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder kann es mir jemand erklären. Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


MFG zerix


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. September 2005)

zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> ich hoffe mal dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin.
> Ich möchte unter Debian einen Proxy einrichten, hab sowas aber noch nicht gemacht und hab auch keine ahnung wie ich da vor gehen soll. Kennt hier jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder kann es mir jemand erklären. Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst eine Proxysoftware. z.b Squid 

Dirk


----------



## zerix (29. September 2005)

Danke  

Ich stehe aber noch vor einem anderen Problem. Wir haben schon einen Proxy. Das Gateway leitet alles an den einen Proxy um was auf port 80, 8080 und 3128 anfragt. Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Proxy trotzdem raus ohne über den anderen Proxy gehen zu müssen. Ist dies überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. September 2005)

zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Ich stehe aber noch vor einem anderen Problem. Wir haben schon einen Proxy. Das Gateway leitet alles an den einen Proxy um was auf port 80, 8080 und 3128 anfragt. Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Proxy trotzdem raus ohne über den anderen Proxy gehen zu müssen. Ist dies überhaupt möglich?



Da musste euren Admin fragen...
Gestatte mir eine Frage: Bist Du Anwender oder Admin in eurem Netzwerk?

Dirk


----------



## zerix (29. September 2005)

Also ich bin Anwender und der Admin hat keine Ahnung. Das ist schon der zweite der keine ahnung hat

Es gibt ne Möglichkeit dass ich mit meinem Proxy rauskomme ohne über den anderen Proxy gehen zu müssen, ich weiß nur nicht wie. Meine Idee war es mal, dass ich bei squid einstelle dass er nicht über den Port 80 rausgehen soll. würde das funktionieren?


----------



## Dirk Abe (30. September 2005)

zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Es gibt ne Möglichkeit dass ich mit meinem Proxy rauskomme ohne über den anderen Proxy gehen zu müssen, ich weiß nur nicht wie. Meine Idee war es mal, dass ich bei squid einstelle dass er nicht über den Port 80 rausgehen soll. würde das funktionieren?



Squid leitet deine Anfragen dahin wo Du willst, das ist nicht das Problem. 
Konfiguriere euer Gateway so, das es deine Anfragen direkt durch läßt ohne es an den anderen Proxy weiter zuleiten.
Wenn das außerhalb deiner Möglichkeiten liegt hilft nur ein Tunnel (z.b. durch http) und eine gute Ausrede wenn dein Arbeitgeber es merkt.

Im Ernst: Möchtest Du hier Hilfe beim Aushebeln eurer Netzwerksicherheit?


Dirk



Edit: Verdammter Fehlerteufel


----------

